# Wild Peruvian P. Scalare (False Altums)



## DiPpY eGgS

As my current P list states, I just sold my rhom, he was getting to big for my 75g. anyway.

Here are the new inhabitants.. 10x False Altums. I am going to get 6 black corys next week, and 25 cardinals soon after. Enjoy!

Any photography advice welcome, I haven't taken pics for quite a while. AK, you there?? HELP!
I have a Canon rebel digi SLR

The birds are baby red crested finch, born about 2-3 weeks ago--they nested in my awning!


----------



## DeadFriends

Those birds are so neat.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DeadFriends said:


> Those birds are so neat.


Thanks..

I thought that I would have trouble with this on a piranha website..

Anyone dig these little guys?

They are almost quarter size


----------



## DeadFriends

haha, sorry, I got distracted by the birds. You posted a bunch of fish and then tiny baby birds and I wasn't expecting it. The angel fish are neat. How big do they get? Are you going to put anything else in the tank with them?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DeadFriends said:


> haha, sorry, I got distracted by the birds. You posted a bunch of fish and then tiny baby birds and I wasn't expecting it. The angel fish are neat. How big do they get? Are you going to put anything else in the tank with them?


LOL

The birds are cute, aren't they!!

These are not regular angelfish, they are wild Peruvian angels called false Altums, because they are so similar looking, but they are different.

The real Altums are from Columbia, these are from a few hundred miles away.

The bodies get around 3", and the fins get around 6", top to bottom. These guys are pre adolescent at best.
I am going to get 6 baby black corys, that are quite rare, but I just so happen to know a cory breeder very well, who loves breeding rare types.

I am also going to pick up about 25 cardinal tetras.

I am a piranha guy, but I have had P's so long, my wife wants a turn at picking the fish, but she said angelfish, and I really don't like angelfish except for Altums, and these guys.

I hope all the plants grow out well in there too!!

Thanks for looking, you may be the only angelfish fan on the site!! lol


----------



## DeadFriends

I don't know much about them, but for some reason growing up my father was a fish nerd, and was really into angels and gouramis. I'm not sure what kind of angels we had, but they were black and white, seemed huge(to a six year old), and were kind of aggressive.

The shape of your false altums is pretty cool as well. I'm looking forward to seeing what they'll look like grown. Until then, I bet that 75 is going to be pretty luxurious to them. It'll be a cool community tank once you've got all the other fish in there too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Yeah, 
I'm a piranha guy at heart, but I can live with These guys for a good while!

They are fun to watch already, but they are more skittish than regular angels, because they are a wild variety.
But they have really cool personalities. They come out of the plants when I go near the tank, and they eat very vigorously. 
They are quite aggressive, and territorial. I'm not sure how big they get, but I know some people who will buy some if 10 is too many on my tank.

Yeah, I have a quarantine tank all ready for the black cory's, I'm getting them on Thursday.

After I acclimate them to the main tank, then I will get the cardinals.

Here is a pic of an adult wild Peruvian scalare, just as the ones I have in the pics above.
They change quite a bit from babies to adulthood..

They are just silver and black little guys when they are small.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Here is a pic of the full tank..
I had to add some fast growing plants, because there wasn't enough in the tank at the start..
I think I have to add more, but the tank seems like it is taking a turn for the better now.

I haven't started up a NEW planted tank in 2 years lol, I'm a bit rusty.
Hopefully, the plants will rebound steadily now.


----------



## AKSkirmish

lol
Nice Angels Dippy...I use to raise them awhile back myself..Although never shared them here-They are a neat species thats for sure....Alot better than The standard Angel anyhow...

Pics...Just get your F stop up to around 8 or better And adjust your ISO to according setting (lower you can drop it the better off you will be)-You know about the shutter setting and what they do.....lol...If you can't get the ISO up for the detail....No worries try something lower...you will find the happy medium.....Without a flash though dippy remember that one will require alot of light to pull off "nice" shots.....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

AKSkirmish said:


> lol
> Nice Angels Dippy...I use to raise them awhile back myself..Although never shared them here-They are a neat species thats for sure....Alot better than The standard Angel anyhow...
> 
> Pics...Just get your F stop up to around 8 or better And adjust your ISO to according setting (lower you can drop it the better off you will be)-You know about the shutter setting and what they do.....lol...If you can't get the ISO up for the detail....No worries try something lower...you will find the happy medium.....Without a flash though dippy remember that one will require alot of light to pull off "nice" shots.....


That is cool you used to raise these!! --Well said, they are much nicer than any other standard angel.. Did you get them to breed?

F stop.. I am using the Rebel 350D, on the manual setting. I don't know much photography language, but this setting allows me to control the shutter speed and aperture..
To be honest, I was just messing with the knobs until it told me there was enough light to shoot the pic, and the fish were darting all over the place lol.

I would love to use the flash, it makes the pic look more vibrant, but every time I use it, it washes the pic out, or puts a glare on it.

Help pls with using flash as well??









Thanks AK, you have come a long way with photography! Your pics are super sweet these days!

I was heading down that road too, until I put the camera down for a couple years...


----------



## AKSkirmish

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Here is a pic of the full tank..
> I had to add some fast growing plants, because there wasn't enough in the tank at the start..
> I think I have to add more, but the tank seems like it is taking a turn for the better now.
> 
> I haven't started up a NEW planted tank in 2 years lol, I'm a bit rusty.
> Hopefully, the plants will rebound steadily now.


What was your setting for this shot dippy?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

My setting for that shot was again, manual setting, just farting around with the 2 controls with the setting so the viewfinder told me there was enough light.
I used the flash, but I muffled it with a paper towel or something..

I'm getting back into reading about the shots I take slowly.. You are helping me!

I forgot everything I learned, I guess I didn't do it long enough to remember...


----------



## AKSkirmish

DiPpY eGgS said:


> My setting for that shot was again, manual setting, just farting around with the 2 controls with the setting so the viewfinder told me there was enough light.
> I used the flash, but I muffled it with a paper towel or something..
> 
> I'm getting back into reading about the shots I take slowly.. You are helping me!
> 
> I forgot everything I learned, I guess I didn't do it long enough to remember...


Easy to forget
I dont have time man-But I'll send ya a PM tomarrow Sir....

we will get ya back on track with the pics...


----------



## His Majesty

nice angels. they were part of my first ever aquarium as a youngster. always a special place for them in my heart haha.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

AKSkirmish said:


> nice angels. they were part of my first ever aquarium as a youngster. always a special place for them in my heart haha.


Wow cool. You don't really find these in just any pet shop, pretty rare in fact.
I never saw these in a pet shop in my life.
I mail ordered them.

That is very cool though. Almost the coolest angel you could ever have besides the Altum itself!


----------



## Devon Amazon

Very nice dippy! I had an adult pair of these wild Peru angels but I sold them on when I moved house! They will look amazing as a shoal when they get bigger! I recommend arcuatus corys!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Devon Amazon said:


> Very nice dippy! I had an adult pair of these wild Peru angels but I sold them on when I moved house! They will look amazing as a shoal when they get bigger! I recommend arcuatus corys!


Thanks Devon!~They are very sweet looking when they get big, eh?

Yeah, 10 babies in there are quite a handful.. I think 1 or 2 will starve out, due to cichlid behaviors, there are 1 or 2 runts..

My buddy breeds extremely rare fish, and sells them on aquabid, and when he goes to fish shows, and overseas.. He just bred some black corydoras schultzei, they are quite rare, and very cool looking.
I have 8 of them in a quarantine tank at the moment, because they are under an inch. Once they get some size, they are going in with the angels.

Then, I'm going to either get rummynose tetras, or cardinals... maybe some of both!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

So the tank has been up for about 3 weeks, maybe 4.

I have the lights on an 8 hr photoperiod, because I started to get BBA on some of the plants.. 
No problem, I just bought some fast growers, and took the lights back a couple hrs.

I have my 5 otto's and 8 black cory's in the quarantine tank, almost ready to go in with the angels. Next thursday, I have 25 cardinals coming.

I think I will add about 6 rummynose tetras, and 1 nice small growing pleco from my friend who breeds them, and I should be finished stocking this tank.

Pics are still lacking, still taking AK's advice--AK!! Need more advice bro!!

Comments welcome, hope you dig the set up


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

After 1 month, things are doing a lot better in the tank, except for the fact that the hairgrass isn't spreading much at all.

I think it is because of the massive amount of floating plants in there, blocking the light, which I'm going to mostly transport to my 40g shrimp tank soon..

Excuse the photography, AK is trying to get me going on this aspect of the hobby as we speak..
I get a C- or a flat D on these shots... :/


----------



## His Majesty

its looking real lush in there


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

His Majesty said:


> its looking real lush in there


Thanks man!!
I thought no one was looking at this thread anymore..! lol -Thanks for the reply!

I'm going to use this thread instead of starting new ones for this tank. I might take full tank shots, and put them in the planted forum, but this one is for the fish mostly hah.

I am going to let all the plants overgrow like crazy, and then I'm going to do a massive overhaul in there, and get all the BBA infected leaves off of the plants and stuff.

I'm letting it go for now because none of the plants actually died, I caught the outbreak before anything was really in bad trouble, thankfully.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Nice angels, I prefer the wild look angels and discus to the linebred variaties. There are some manacapuru scalares getting around Oz at the moment, very tempting!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Nice angels, I prefer the wild look angels and discus to the linebred variaties. There are some manacapuru scalares getting around Oz at the moment, very tempting!


Thanks man!

Yes, I agree, the wild types just look so much better than the line bred types. My wife wanted angles, but I don't like them, unless they are wild types, or Altums. Needless to say, we compromised!

I actually prefer the false Altums, cheaper, and much heartier. Manacapuru's look almost exactly like these guys, only they got the red shoulder. Sweet. Pick 'em up, I wanna see them!! LOL


----------



## bob351

beautiful tank man, those angels must love it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

bob351 said:


> beautiful tank man, those angels must love it


THANKS BOB!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dear Dippy,

Can i please have ur tanks

Sincerly

Ultra aka p-freak


----------



## TheCableGuy

.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

UltraKardas said:


> Dear Dippy,
> 
> Can i please have ur tanks
> 
> Sincerly
> 
> Ultra aka p-freak


lol!

The funny thing is, I have done several tanks for my friends. And seriously, none of them that I went over their house, and did a nice layout for them, have done what I said to have the tank grow out and thrive.

They always end up getting anxious, or wanted to skip steps and things like that, and the tank ended up with everything dead except the Java ferns and Crypts lol


----------

